# When to drink my weight gain shakes.



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All

I just bought my first tub of USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic.

Bought from: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9292792.htm

Manufacturer website: http://uk.usn-sport.com/en/muscle-fuel-anabolic

When would the best time be to drink my daily single serving of the shake.

I saw somewhere that the best time to drink it would be 30 minutes before hitting the gym.

Your advice would be greatly received as I have never used shakes and powders before. I am not new to the gym but always kept away from shakes in the past.

Regards

Trebz


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

straight after your workout buddy.


----------



## skyfall (Aug 1, 2013)

shauny13 said:


> straight after your workout buddy.


agreed.

and then a meal after you clean up and drive home


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

I have mine an hour before I hit gym and then right after I'm done.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Off topic slightly but thats actually a good price from argos - dont say that very often.

Hmm, 52 quid from the retailer , crikey what a rip off


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

For future reference OP, the only thing worth it's value in that tub is the protein, there's 660g in the tub. When you consider you're paying £29 for it, it works out pretty expensive... equivalent to almost £44 per kg. You can get 5kg of flavoured protein for £55ish from most the board suppliers then just add your own cheap oats/other carbs to turn it in to a weight gainer.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, relatively a good price for that actual item . WHich as you say, in the scheme of things is dear (;


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

2004mark said:


> For future reference OP, the only thing worth it's value in that tub is the protein, there's 660g in the tub. When you consider you're paying £29 for it, it works out pretty expensive... equivalent to almost £44 per kg. You can get 5kg of flavoured protein for £55ish from most the board suppliers then just add your own cheap oats/other carbs to turn it in to a weight gainer.


Ok, I really appreciate this advice. Can you elaborate for me away from my original post via PM.

1. Can you suggest a more appropriate product as this one came recommended by a colleague who is more experienced than I.

2. What would be a cood combination of additives to make the protien shake products resemble a weigh gainer.

I have recently dropped down to 10 stone 8 from my original 11 stone. I cycle a lot and have found that my daily food intake is very much less than the required amount to feed the cycling routines. I'm looking to put on a few stone in weight and am not experienced enough in the world of powders and potions to confidently purchase a suitable product.

I have so far stuck to 'Googling' and the advice of my colleague.

Kind Regards

Trebz


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

usually its just oats , whey , olive oil and penut butter with a milk of your choice to bump up calories. I suppose it depends how many you are planning on taking in. In addition if you did want to add something like creatine, this is also available for pence from any of the big suppliers.


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

My original intention was to find one product which could do all of the above, hence my recent purchase.

I'd rather not go down the route of buying several different products then have to go through the task of combining them etc.

Is the product above not really suitable.

Thanks

Trebz


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Trebz said:


> My original intention was to find one product which could do all of the above, hence my recent purchase.
> 
> I'd rather not go down the route of buying several different products then have to go through the task of combining them etc.
> 
> ...


Mate the product is very suitable, I would take it post workout.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

Depends on workout time and the exact content and also your metabolism. A lot of these weight gainers can easily put on a good bit of fat if not managed right. When I took it, I trained early (before midday) and had one pre and post workout. For evening training, I'd take the shake during the day, but have a normal low fat protein shake after and get carbs from whole foods.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Trebz said:


> My original intention was to find one product which could do all of the above, hence my recent purchase.
> 
> I'd rather not go down the route of buying several different products then have to go through the task of combining them etc.
> 
> ...


To be honest mate, you're looking for the 'perfect' product. Essentially the product is a combination of food items processed into a powder form that can be drunk after liquid is added. The product it's self is then like food in most parts, and so unless you take it in isolation of other food, the food you eat in addition to the product needs to be taken into consideration, too.

The main ingredients are going to be carbohydrates, proteins, and maybe fats. So if you work out the rest of your diet in terms of macronutrients, take into consideration the marcos that are in the shake you buy, and see how it best suits your diet. If you formulate your diet in any other way, then just look at the shake and consider how it best suits your diet plan.

Point being, the shake isn't the only thing in your diet, it just makes up part of it. So look at your diet as a whole and see what you 'need' to add to it, then relate that to your choice in shake.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Straight after your workout would make the most sense.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Trebz said:


> Ok, I really appreciate this advice. Can you elaborate for me away from my original post via PM.
> 
> 1. Can you suggest a more appropriate product as this one came recommended by a colleague who is more experienced than I.
> 
> ...


Well, the thing to remember about 'weight gainers' is that they are just food, basically carbs, fats, and protein... nothing more nothing less. So without having a grasp on your diet, and thus knowing what and how much you need to supplement, simply having a shake a day is really just pissing in the wind.

So in regards to when would you have it, it's like the same as saying when should I eat. Just think of it as another meal. However like others have said, post workout would be a good time due to it being convenient way to consume calories just as you're leaving the gym (when your body requires nutrients).

There is nothing wrong with the product you linked to, my point was it's just an expensive way of supplementing.

A scoop of this: http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-whey-protein/10530943.html with oats would be fine. If you can't stomach breakfast oats from the supermarket in your shake MyProtein do powdered oats: http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/instant-oats/10529296.html

The above product also has creatine in it. Up to you if you had that separately, but a 500g bag only costs £6.69 http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/creatine-monohydrate/10530050.html

If you can't be bothered adding a scoop of each to your shaker then just stick with what you have, but be aware it's probably 3-4 times more expensive then doing it yourself.

MyProtein do an all in one, it's a few quid more than the one you have but is a slightly bigger bag. It also has more protein than carbs in (unlike yours), so I'd say that would be a better product. http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/hurricane-xs/10530268.html

Edit: I only recommend MP as I use them so can vouch for their stuff. If you order somthing with them use my code to get a discount (5% I think) *MP293485*


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I use Mutant Mass as it tastes amazing and has a decent break down for PWO... PPWO meal is usually better carbs like sweet potato.


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All

Many thanks for what is clearly good sound advice.

I'll take you up on your suggestions when I run out of the 'All in One' powder approach due to the obvious cost implications of using this method full time.

Cheers !


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Well, the thing to remember about 'weight gainers' is that they are just food, basically carbs, fats, and protein... nothing more nothing less. So without having a grasp on your diet, and thus knowing what and how much you need to supplement, simply having a shake a day is really just pissing in the wind.
> 
> So in regards to when would you have it, it's like the same as saying when should I eat. Just think of it as another meal. However like others have said, post workout would be a good time due to it being convenient way to consume calories just as you're leaving the gym (when your body requires nutrients).
> 
> ...


Just a heads up from me, the code is invalid 

I'm just about to buy my Impact Whey Protein and Creatine.

5KG Impact Whey Protien - Unflavoured - £46.89

500g Creatine Monophydrate - Unflavoured (£6.69) with discounted 'Supersize' upgrade to 1KG - £11.29

Total: £58.18

Smiles !


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Well, the thing to remember about 'weight gainers' is that they are just food, basically carbs, fats, and protein... nothing more nothing less. So without having a grasp on your diet, and thus knowing what and how much you need to supplement, simply having a shake a day is really just pissing in the wind.
> 
> So in regards to when would you have it, it's like the same as saying when should I eat. Just think of it as another meal. However like others have said, post workout would be a good time due to it being convenient way to consume calories just as you're leaving the gym (when your body requires nutrients).
> 
> ...


Hi All

I just completed the order for my first batch of Whey and Creatine:

1 X Creatine Monohydrate, Unflavoured, Pouch, 1kg [sports Nutrition] - £11.29 (Upgraded from 500gm via the 'Supersize' option)

1 X Impact Whey Protein, Unflavoured, Pouch, Size: 5kg [sports Nutrition] - £46.89

FYI, the 5% discount code was invalid, not sure what that meant but I missed the discount :-(

Again, thanks for the advice gents.

Regards

Trebz


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all

Just a little update from me.

I have just breached my initial 12 stone goal !!!

Thanks for all the information guys, I really appreciate it.

Next........... 13 Stone !! 

TTFN


----------



## tintop666 (Jul 2, 2013)

My local muscle factory shop does usn 4kg for £58 which is pretty good had it a few times good stuff but very sweet, you need 3 scoops to get 50g of protien so i tend to just get the shops home brand of whey and 1 scoop is 33g if orotien so its a win for me.


----------

